# Need name suggestions for ATITool sucessor



## W1zzard (Apr 9, 2009)

GPU Overclocking and Tweaking Utility which supports ATI and NVIDIA.
Features (so far): Overclocking, Monitoring, Fan Control, Voltage Control

Name should be fairly easy to remember, unique and easy to pronounce in most languages.


----------



## McFlips (Apr 9, 2009)

Tweakz


----------



## Darknova (Apr 9, 2009)

I know this has probably been brought up a lot, but can you not integrate it in to GPU-Z (or integrate GPU-Z into this) and then carry on with that name?

GPU-Z is already well known, and it follows with CPU-Z and TCP-Z.

You could just re-release it as a "new and improved" GPU-Z.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

Agreed. GPU-z could have the .exe for info and an optional installable service for on-demand control.

Alternatively, TweakPowerUp. Pretty obvious. Help build your brand empire. But since every tool out there is tweak something, perhaps GeekPowerUp (GPU). A bit more fun and memorable.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 9, 2009)

no it wont be integrated into gpu-z

dont use *tool or *powerup


----------



## btarunr (Apr 9, 2009)

GPU-X (a superset of GPU-Z with performance control and stress-testing)


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

How about:

*TPU-Z*

Then you know its from TPU. Short and easy to remember.


----------



## ForeignLander (Apr 9, 2009)

Let me just say that I am exited to hear that there is a successor to ATI Tool.

About the name...sorry drew a blank


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

You might be setting yourself unnecessary contraints.

Why do you want to "separate" the utility from *powerup? What the strategy behind that?

Why make an all-in-one tool? Perhaps a better approach and leaner code AND the advertising or partnership possibilities of separating GPU-A from GPU-N are worth considering.

And also the upgrade confusion. As you debug ATi code and change you version numbers, the nV crowd wont know if they should be upgrading too... and vice versa. After all, nobody wants to maintain OR READ detailed change documentation.  You can also send out maintenance to different developers... divide the work to conquer. Or you need to separate the TOOL from the DATABASE (auto updating) of SKU codes and features, rather than the current all-in-one installation.


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 9, 2009)

Tweak-Up ! 

Tweak It. 

Tweak-Z

OC-Z


----------



## btarunr (Apr 9, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> Tweak-Up !
> 
> Tweak It.
> 
> ...



Two of those are near-identical to names Tweakit and OCZ.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Or Maybe:

*TPUner*

Like TPU and Tuner


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 9, 2009)

omg, dont use *TPU*


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

supercalifragislisticexpialidocious.exe


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

lol, you dont want it to be linked to TPU? 

How about something simple like:

*GFX-OC*

or

*OC-GFX*

or

*GPU-OC*


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 9, 2009)

OC Tool 

OCool from OC Tool

OcMonTrol from OC , Monitor, Control


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hows:

*GPU-ClockMon*

or

*GFX-ClockMon*

or:

*GClockMon*

or

*ClockMonG*

or

*ClockMon-Z*

I can keep going all night!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 9, 2009)

QuickTweak


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

*GClockTuner*

*GPUTuner*

*GPUner*


----------



## G@dn!q (Apr 9, 2009)

little tweeker !


----------



## Dark_Webster (Apr 9, 2009)

GPUclock? EDIT: Too similiar to AMD's counterpart...


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

*GPU-command*



> Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay
> Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay
> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!
> Even though the sound of it
> ...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

*GTuner*

I Actually really like this one


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ yes, I quite like my suggestions too. LOL


----------



## sapetto (Apr 9, 2009)

GPUcontrol


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 9, 2009)

GFXTune
GFX-Nos


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmmm ...

GPU Wizard?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

I thought of that too, but thought W1zz would probably be against that


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep, I thought of that one too, but thought alex had already posted it. LOL

This thread is quite a wagon trail.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Mind you it would have to be:

*GPU W1zzard*


----------



## McFlips (Apr 9, 2009)

Tweakw1zz


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

McTweak Menu


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 9, 2009)

GPwn'd


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

How about:

*GPU-W*

Based of GPU Wizard?


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2009)

GPU Finetune
GPU Ultratune
GPU Ubertuner
Megatuner
OCSet
Supercharger
"something" booster
1337tune


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

All this PC nerdy stuff. How about something "more apple"?

Graphics Cafe


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

I like the sound of uber or 1337 in it 

But that could sound awful as sayings age.

If you want apple how about:

*iGPU*



jokes aside, it doesnt sound half bad actually, lol.

Very modern


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

Or, in the words of Nigel Tufnel:

11


or Graphics11


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 9, 2009)

TechTuner
PowerTuner
UpTuner
UltimateTuner
Tweakup
TTweaker


----------



## Kreij (Apr 9, 2009)

GCMaster


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Or, in the words of Nigel Tufnel:
> 
> 11



That's what I'd call it!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> That's what I'd call it!


An educated man.    You just joined the list.


----------



## ForeignLander (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> *"OC-GFX"
> *



Like it, but how about OC-FX....


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

*GFX W1zz*

or

*GFX Wiz*

Shame G-Wizz is taken 



ForeignLander said:


> Like it, but how about OC-FX....



I think it needs to relate to graphics cards in its name tho.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 9, 2009)

GWhizz. Lol. +1


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 9, 2009)

iTuner


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh god, now we are going to have hundreds of words with i in front, lol.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 9, 2009)

GPU Tool
VGA Tool
GFX Tuner


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 9, 2009)

GC.Utility

(Graphics Card Utility)


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 9, 2009)

CrosSLI ?

pronounced crossly

Taken from crossfire and SLI for those who aren't awake.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 9, 2009)

GPUArtifactor
GPUBooster
BoostYourGPU
GPUMaster
GPUSpeed


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> CrosSLI ?
> 
> pronounced crossly



Too much related to NVIDIA, this is for both makes.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 9, 2009)

How about something abstract like Solex.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Too much related to NVIDIA, this is for both makes.



Check again I edited the post.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Check again I edited the post.



Not immeditatley obvious tho.

And I could use it on my non SLI or Xfire system.

Good ideas tho.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2009)

Graffix Tweax


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 9, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> TechTuner
> PowerTuner
> UpTuner
> UltimateTuner
> ...



I agree!  TPUTuner would sound good too!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

W1zz doesnt want TPU in the name. Yet to hear if he wants his own name in it tho!


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 9, 2009)

I like Tweakup, TPUTweak, or GPUWizz.

 And Wizz, take some damn credit on this. Trust me, you deserve some recognition! 

 You were a MAJOR factor in my interest in Overclocking.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

*GPU-AIO*

As in GPU-AllInOne

or:

*GPU-CAM*

GPU-Clock, Adjust, Monitor


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> And I could use it on my non SLI or Xfire system.



No you can't its a registered trademark of the DrPepper Corporation.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Maybe :

*AIO GPU Utility*

(My names arent bold to stand out in front of everyone esles, its just so you know the difference between me typing and my suggestions  )


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 9, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> GC.Utility
> 
> (Graphics Card Utility)



Out of all the suggestions I've read so far(you guys are hard to keep up with), this is my fav


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 9, 2009)

gct (gpu clocking tool)

or vct same as above but vga.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 9, 2009)

This thread is like "please spam this thread II"
GPUDamage
FreeSpeed


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 9, 2009)

G.C.C.T

Graphics Card Clocking Tool

Inspired by yogurts suggestion.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

There are over 3 mil results on google for GCT.

It would be good if its something that can get to the top of the search easy.

GCCT is like OCCT, lol.

And I think GPUDamage might put people off using it, it certainly would have done me, when I was just starting.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 9, 2009)

damn I was just about to hit send before you edited alex!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> There are over 3 mil results on google for GCT.
> 
> It would be good if its something that can get to the top of the search easy.
> 
> GCCT is like OCCT, lol.



Yeah they stole it from me though


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 9, 2009)

I had the idea first


----------



## Grings (Apr 9, 2009)

Gpu Clock
Gpu Tool
G.P.U (graphics power up)


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 9, 2009)

If you type in google tputweaker there is only two results.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> damn I was just about to hit send before you edited alex!



I edit a lot, lol.



DrPepper said:


> If you type in google tputweaker there is only two results.



W1zz doesnt want TPU in the name 

Hey where did he go!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> W1zz doesnt want TPU in the name
> 
> Hey where did he go!



I know he doesn't  I was just testing. He probably lost faith in humanity reading our suggestions and ended his life.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

lol.

How about:

*OC-Buddy*

or

*GPU-Buddy*

*GFX-Buddy*

etc, with or without the hyphen


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 9, 2009)

GPU-Speed


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

*GPU-Tool*/*GPUTool* would have worked really well IMO, but W1zz said no to the word tool


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 9, 2009)

no tool, tpu, wizz in the name?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 9, 2009)

I can see why W1zz would want to keep TPU, GPU and other names out of the running. In the event he wishes to make it a retail product (read: make a little money) it will not be tied to his other endeavors.

How about something like "OnFire!"


----------



## ForeignLander (Apr 9, 2009)

GRaphics Overclocking Program
GrOPS...
Graphicx Overclocking and Stressing Program
G.O.S.P.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Havent heard if W1z/wiz is okay, but no Tool, No TPU, No Powerup.

I dont see why W1zz needs to make any money off it, Rivatuner is free. It wouldnt be in his interest to sell it. Its better to do it free and get people on TPU, and make money out of the advertising.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> *GPU-Tool*/*GPUTool* would have worked really well IMO, but W1zz said no to the word tool



I'm pretty sure that is what the Beta name was for it. I believe he (W1z) wants to move away from the flock and really make this thing stand out.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 9, 2009)

GPUOnfire
GPUCool
GPUFlash


----------



## Kreij (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Havent heard if W1z/wiz is okay, but no Tool, No TPU, No Powerup.
> 
> I dont see why W1zz needs to make any money off it, Rivatuner is free. It wouldnt be in his interest to sell it. Its better to do it free and get people on TPU, and make money out of the advertising.



He may be planning on a free version and a pro (paid) version. 
Just speculation as I have no idea what he is up to.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 9, 2009)

*GraphiX*
or
*Graph-X*


----------



## ForeignLander (Apr 9, 2009)

Man, W1zz is gonna have one hell of a time reading thru all these post

BoostGFX, BoostFX?
GFX AfterBurner


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 9, 2009)

he's reading as we post
EDIT: I think thats what he is doing...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

W1zz isnt online, unless he is set to appear offline or is reading as a guest.


----------



## Binge (Apr 9, 2009)

uGPUOC - Universal GPU Overclocking


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 9, 2009)

Graphix Overdrive.
Nitro GPU.
Pwnage....


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

We really need some feedback from W1zz, not sure where to go from here without repeating myself in different variations, which could be nothing like he wants.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 9, 2009)

agreed^ otherwise this thread is gonna get spammed so bad..


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 9, 2009)

so far i liked:

So when the cat has got your tongue
solex
igpu


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

iGPU yay thats one of mine! 

Why do you come back on just as I have to go 

Will post some more later


----------



## Kreij (Apr 9, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> so far i liked:
> 
> *So when the cat has got your tongue*
> solex
> igpu



How about ... "It ain't over 'til the fat lady sings" ?

If you name it igpu I'm gonna harrass you on GamePowerUp forever. LOL

PS. Good to see the sucessor is moving along. I've been waiting patiently as I'm not all that thrilled with 'tuner.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 9, 2009)

*GPUW1zzard*

It is short, memorable, unique, and it tells what it does and who made it.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 9, 2009)

oc-gizmo
gpu-pwn


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 9, 2009)

GPUTool was my first thought


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 9, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> GPUTool was my first thought



the working title is GPUTool indeed. I am looking for something more creative


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2009)

Why not just OMFVc?

It mirrors exactly what you put on the front page, Overclocking, Monitoring, Fan and Voltage Control. Its easy to remember because of internet slang thats similar, but different enough to be unique and memorable in its own right. Doesn't show anything brand particular, so its not like it will be confused as such. Anyways, just my thinking.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Some more ideas:

*eXCOM* - *eX*treme *C*ontrol *O*verclocking and *M*onitoring

*gFOV* - *g*raphics *F*an *O*verclocking and *V*oltage

*iGFX*

*anutom* - *A*TI and *N*VIDIA *U*tility for *T*weaking *O*verclocking and *M*onitoring

Really hard finding names that arent used.

EDIT:

More:

*nacmoxu* - *N*VIDIA and *A*TI *C*ontrol *M*onitoring and *O*vercloking e*X*treme *U*tility

*natmoxu* - *N*VIDIA and *A*TI *T*weaking/*T*uning *M*onitoring and *O*vercloking e*X*treme *U*tility


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 9, 2009)

i have it!!!

GPU-W1zzard


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

We've seen that one loads of times, lol.

EDIT:

More 

*ancmox* - *A*TI and *N*VIDIA *C*ontrol *M*onitor and *O*vercock e*X*treme

*ancomuce* - *A*TI and *N*VIDIA *C*ontrol *O*vercock and *M*onitor *U*tility for *C*omputer *E*nthusiasts


----------



## technicks (Apr 9, 2009)

GraphX, GraphFix. NATU (Nvida, ATI, Tuning, Utility), XTune.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 9, 2009)

aww i thought i had something


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

More 

*gTuneFX*

*GPTuner*

I said I could keeping going all night


----------



## HTC (Apr 9, 2009)

GPU Speedometer?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

He's looking!


----------



## Frick (Apr 9, 2009)

GPUwiz - Very silly but easy.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Another one:

*XGTU* - e*X*treme *G*raphics *T*uning/*T*weaking *U*tility


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 9, 2009)

dont think retarded shortcuts =)


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> dont think retarded shortcuts =)



Say what?


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 9, 2009)

alex ,are you planning on sleeping tonight ? 

anyways, WiZUp 

OC GPU

GPU Duh !

GPUda

or GO for GPU Overclock


----------



## btarunr (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Say what?



AAR

Abbreviations Are Retarded

..just like this one


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

So what is it supposed to be. 

Just some random name pulled out of the air that means nothing?


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2009)

Vigor 
*fulcrum *- one that supplies capability for action (kind of fitting)
potency 
fireball 
neutron


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2009)

GPU Improved
GPU Calibrator


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

okay, I say it should be called:

*iW1z*

if it doesnt have to mean anything


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 9, 2009)

How bout... "*The Tool*" ?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> How bout... "*The Tool*" ?



I thought a that too, but no use of the word tool


----------



## btarunr (Apr 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> Vigor
> fulcrum
> potency
> fireball
> neutron



Pfizer would love these names.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 9, 2009)

either THE WIZZ, or CUDA, or Limitbreaker


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

I think it should have wizzard or W1zzard, or W1z etc, in it, unless he is gonna object to that too 

How about:

*abra-ca-dabra*


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I thought a that too, but no use of the word tool



damn...im all outta words atm...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

So am I, I spent ages on those abbreviated names. I dont really get what he wants now. Keep getting magic words popping into my head, what with him being a wizzard and all.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 9, 2009)

MajorGPU

MoreClocks

Superiorcyles

Superior 

SuperiorGPU

MoreCylces

GPU Stretcher

FastGPU

FASTER

GPU4U


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> So what is it supposed to be.
> 
> Just some random name pulled out of the air that means nothing?



yes. and if you can get it to have a nice connotation it would be even better.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 9, 2009)

TuneW1zzard

or plain and simple " W1zzard "


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 9, 2009)

Since it does all that. U could name it..

GPU-X


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Since it does all that. U could name it..
> 
> GPU-X



btarunr already came up with that one.

@ W1zzard

How do you feel about having w1z/wiz/wizzard etc in the name


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 9, 2009)

Or maybe u should name it GPU-Z


----------



## HTC (Apr 9, 2009)

How about GPU-Factory?


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 9, 2009)

I vote for GPU-X or usurping GPU-Z


----------



## Frick (Apr 9, 2009)

*Software used for Overclocking and Monitoring Graphic Cards Made by AMD and Nvidia*

Ooooorrr:

*Studblower*


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 9, 2009)

Modena - random name that pops into my head all the time.
Firebird
Wintuner


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2009)

Clockmonster?


----------



## technicks (Apr 9, 2009)

Eviagra, Ebooster, GraphAfterBurner,


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

technicks said:


> Eviagra





Thats good!


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 9, 2009)

Orion


----------



## btarunr (Apr 9, 2009)

MavericK.


look closely


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG its impossible to think of non-existent words that sound good but are unique.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2009)

Agreed Alex. My last suggestion is going to be:
GPU Make Go Fast Now

Because I'm out of ideas.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 9, 2009)

*GPU Power UP*
OR
*Graphics Power UP*

...there, we are done


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 9, 2009)

Phase ?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Every made up word I type into google has an associated company, wtf!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 9, 2009)

Go for Solex!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

There are companies and sites using Solex.

How about:

*Xerpos*

Taken me about 20 searches to find one that didnt exist


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2009)

You're liking this ain't ya alex?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm stubborn thats all 

And I like a challenge.


----------



## allen337 (Apr 9, 2009)

tweak gpu v1.0

graphicalizer


----------



## rampage (Apr 9, 2009)

HGCS  - hybrid graphics control software

GCS  - graphics control suite

AN-TOOL - ATI Nvidia tool

G-Tool - graphics tool

GS - graphics suite

GOAMS - graphics overclocking and monitoring suite

thats all i can think of at the moment


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

I personally like Tweak-Z, but GPU-Tool sounds like the best.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 9, 2009)

GPU NutRAGE


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Another one:

*Xerados*

I like it starting with an X, sounds slick, and ending in dos, well thats where it all started for consumer PCs 

I'm feeling worn out now, lol. Needs some more feedback w1zz, before we waste more time going in the wrong direction.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 9, 2009)

Evanty

Qwikstir


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2009)

ATi_Tool 2.0


----------



## crush3r (Apr 9, 2009)

Maxgpu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 9, 2009)

Graphic-Overclocking-Acceleration-Tool

G.O.A.T.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Another one:

*Xewdos*

My last one of this theme. I like the Xe start, W for W1zzard and Dos, for the same reason in my last post


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

OCTheist


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Where are you oh bearded magical one?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Where are you oh bearded magical one?



Pondering my awesome suggestions of course.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 9, 2009)

Damn alex, it appears you are just trying to find some mix of letters to use with X and make it a word.
You are waaaaaaaay to into this lol


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Graphic-Overclocking-Acceleration-Tool
> 
> G.O.A.T.



Flaming G.O.A.T.  Because things on fire are cool.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 9, 2009)

relax alex


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

I said in my last post I wasnt doing any more X-themed ones. 

I have a bug for this for some reason. Stopping me from spending money I dont really have :shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Flaming G.O.A.T.  Because things on fire are cool.



Think about how it could be used in conversations.

User: Man I really want to OC my GPU and have some serious control over my system.

TPU Memeber: Why don't you run the GOAT?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Have you run the GOAT test to see if your stable yet?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm a marketing Genius!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG the GOAT has just crashed my system!


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2009)

Rampage tool!

I still like Fulcrum.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Think about how it could be used in conversations.
> 
> User: Man I really want to OC my GPU and have some serious control over my system.
> 
> TPU Memeber: Why don't you run the GOAT?




I'd hit every forum relentlessly pushing the G.O.A.T.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 9, 2009)

How bout Mulcruf


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> Rampage tool!
> 
> I still like Fulcrum.



Its not a unique word tho.

Plus even tho its not, its always sounded like a rude word to me


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 9, 2009)

This GOAT has made my system scream!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 9, 2009)

GIMP Suite  =  GPU Interface Manipulation Program


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2009)

MacGyver
Regulon
necronominomnom
Xenerator


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 9, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Pfizer would love these names.



10 minutes later and LOL! unless GSC gets them first...


----------



## stefanels (Apr 9, 2009)

GPU-Tool 
Tool*IT*


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Where are you oh bearded magical one?



He probably went invisible because you're annoying


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> He probably went invisible because you're annoying



Dont come in the thread then. :shadedshu


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

I was kiddin sheesh....... or was I


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Should a finished it off with a smiley, I cant see sarcasm on text, lol.

I had guessed you were probably joking.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

i kinda like gpu w1zzard myself.


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 9, 2009)

Regalia
Performance!
FireinThehole
Rul'emALL


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i kinda like gpu w1zzard myself.



on the same lines....I suggest *W1zIT*.........


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cant believe I have wasted my whole evening on this. :shadedshu


----------



## Polarman (Apr 9, 2009)

PowerUP GFX


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

AGCtool

Advanced GPU Clock tool EDIT: sounds like amd gpu clock tool crap

CFMV or some variant of those letters (clock, fan, monitor, voltage)

idk... im stumped


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

W1zz doesnt want abbreviations though.

He wants a unique _name_

I have given up for today.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I have given up for today.



You and me both lol


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 9, 2009)

I like anything that starts with "GPU" 

TPUs GPU Booster

or

W1zzards Automatic Warranty Remover


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> W1zz doesnt want abbreviations though.
> 
> He wants a unique _name_
> 
> I have given up for today.



Charlie

Greg

Tom

Joe

Ron

Dave

Pete

Ryan

Duke

Dan

Geroge

Mark

Matt

Ben

Chris

Doug

oh crap... none of those are unique.

hmm......


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Its really hard finding a unique and good sounding name. Just when you think you found one, you whack it in google, and bam its already being used.


----------



## KainXS (Apr 9, 2009)

OCU-Z
GCU-Z
TCU-Z
OverClock Utility

GPU-E or M

GPU Editor/Manager


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 9, 2009)

GraUt

short for:
Graphics Utility


----------



## stefanels (Apr 9, 2009)

powerIT
    or
speedUP


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Apr 9, 2009)

*GPU-T* 

T for tuning!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 9, 2009)

How about Syphilis - honestly who isn't going to remember that. Thats what i thought. We are done now.


To be serious Fulcrum has my vote.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 9, 2009)

multituner
quickclox  -edit -qwikclox
Xfreq
FreqX
mhzbooster
ocbooster
clockIT
BoostIT
eagle-eye
OTF tweaker  (On The Fly)
ocapp

just got back from work, read the thread and now my head hurts


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 9, 2009)

i like GPUwiz the best.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 10, 2009)

AfterBurner
tachometer/whizzometer/dashometer
clockwerk
fanboy/shaderboy/clockboy
11
adrenaline


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Apr 10, 2009)

How about *GPU-WWW1zzard* ?

You could win a porsche


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 10, 2009)

§ (squiggel?) - the utility without a name


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 10, 2009)

Max
MaxIT
RPM
RevIT
Revline
Accolade
Greed
RMA
Werkzeuge
OneUp
VidUp


----------



## The Haunted (Apr 10, 2009)

Something simple like:
Gpu Manager
Gpu Control Panel
or...
The ultimate gpu mhz extractor pro


----------



## nafets (Apr 10, 2009)

GPUTool.

I'm sure it's already been suggested, but I haven't read through all the posts...


----------



## ForeignLander (Apr 10, 2009)

Names I would vote for:

1. GPUW1zz
2. GPU-T
3. OC-FX

*A post before work*


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2009)

Warlock-Z


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 10, 2009)

does wanting to come up with a good name for it mean that its approaching time for a release? i am looking forward to this program more than any other program for sure :?


----------



## stefanels (Apr 10, 2009)

Just Do IT
     or
Burn-IT

*POT* = Power Overclocking Tool


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nviatior


Made up from Nvidia...ATI...overclocking resource


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 10, 2009)

nice^ never thought of that


----------



## btarunr (Apr 10, 2009)

stefanels said:


> POT = Power Overclocking Tool



+1

"Give your GPU some pot."


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 10, 2009)

It would give your card such a high


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2009)

btarunr said:


> +1
> 
> "Give your GPU some pot."



+2


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 10, 2009)

LOLLL P.O.T. is awesome.

I was gonna say that we should name it after my steam name "Intimate Butter", but POT is wayyyyy better.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

OCHarbinger
OCTheist
GPUxTc
OCRubicon


----------



## ucanmandaa (Apr 10, 2009)

how about clockwork?


----------



## ilpalmare (Apr 11, 2009)

GOTAN: Gpu Overclocking Tweaking ATI NVIDIA


----------



## ucanmandaa (Apr 11, 2009)

...or Clockworks


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 11, 2009)

Masterclocker
Clockingmaster


----------



## iandh (Apr 11, 2009)

Focus


easy to remember, doesn't sound obnoxious


----------



## DaveK (Apr 11, 2009)

Windows ATI & Nvidia Clocker...WANC lol, if you wanted to you could use a K for clocker XD


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 11, 2009)

Getsum!!!

Reaper

GorrilaGear

Slapdown!!!

Mischevious

Kickass2.0


----------



## btarunr (Apr 11, 2009)

I have to admit. GPU Tool (the current candidate) sounds good enough.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

btarunr said:


> I have to admit. GPU Tool (the current candidate) sounds good enough.



+1 I Like GPU Tool, dont see why it needs an imaginative name.

If people dont know the name, GPU Tool would be easier to find on google


----------



## iandh (Apr 11, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> +1 I Like GPU Tool, dont see why it needs an imaginative name.
> 
> If people dont know the name, GPU Tool would be easier to find on google



agreed


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2009)

btarunr said:


> I have to admit. GPU Tool (the current candidate) sounds good enough.



GPU is not only confusing to include in a review but sounds way to generic. I mean think about it.

"We adjusted the GPU using GPU and the results varied." People are going to be like .

Granted G.O.A.T. or P.O.T. are silly names but will bring a lot of attention to the application. Maybe these names are to extreme but GPU is just to plain.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 11, 2009)

Just tossing these out there, read the OP and decided to post these up...they're lame, can't say I didn't warn ya!

GPU-z Extreme
GPU-z Tuner Edition
GPU-z Tuned
GPU-z Tweaker Edition
TPU Graphics Tool (blah)
TPU GFX
TPU GFX Tuner
TPU GFX Tweaker

Modern GFX Tool TPU Edition
GFX Tool 1.0
GFX
NAMD Tweaker
NATI Tuner

I give up, my creativity sucks lol! But I was close in guessing the GTX series of cards' name before they came out...so apperently mainstream is as lame as myself haha! This is kind of a tough one though, it could go many directions with the naming scheme. I think it should be an integration of the GPU-z name, granted CPU-z does nothing for tuning, that would make GPU-z that much more useful imo. Just add a tab or two for the new program in question, I wouldn't mind one bit! But if it's going to be stand-alone as it seems is planned I'm sure between all the TPU-ers here a sweet name will be created.


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok Got it , and its second to none  " HDxVga analyzer" 


HD = ATI extension ---- X = Ati model ---- Vga --- analyzer


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 11, 2009)

+1 to gputool


----------



## Scheich (Apr 11, 2009)

Afterburner. Should beat Avery stuff on google


----------



## btarunr (Apr 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> GPU is not only confusing to include in a review but sounds way to generic. I mean think about it.
> 
> "We adjusted the GPU using GPU and the results varied." People are going to be like .
> 
> Granted G.O.A.T. or P.O.T. are silly names but will bring a lot of attention to the application. Maybe these names are to extreme but GPU is just to plain.



Nah, it's GPU Tool, not GPU. Besides, the common statement on our reviews would read:



> To find the maximum overclock of our card we used a combination of GPU Tool and our benchmarking suite.



Sounds more professional than something like GOAT, POT, DOPE, etc.

ok, DOPE wasn't suggested.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Nah, it's GPU Tool, not GPU. Besides, the common statement on our reviews would read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about Turbonabulator? Pronounced (Tur-bo-nab-u-lay-tor)


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 14, 2009)

I like GPU-Tool.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 14, 2009)

GPUTool wins.


----------



## ForeignLander (Apr 14, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Nah, it's GPU Tool, not GPU. Besides, the common statement on our reviews would read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[D]ynamic [O]verclocking [P]olygon [E]nhancer!!!
Ok, its a stretch

I just wanted some DOPE


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 14, 2009)

Tweak On

Tweak Up


----------



## dieselcat18 (Apr 15, 2009)

Power-tools


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 15, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> Tweak On
> 
> Tweak Up



Hey I like "Tweak up". Only thing I would change is spell it like this "TweakUp". Nice one Wolf!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2009)

W1zz
GPU-W1zz
The W1zzard

GPUtool
GPU-Clock
GPU-OCer
TPU-Z

"have you ran the w1zzard yet"
"when i run the w1zzard my PC crashes"

TPU-Z is my favourite.


----------



## HTC (Apr 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> W1zz
> GPU-W1zz
> The W1zzard
> 
> ...



Unless he has changed his mind, both of those i specified aren't allowed because they have the words "TPU" and "tool" in them.

Suggest you check out W1zzard's replies to this topic for more info.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2009)

HTC said:


> Unless he has changed his mind, both of those i specified aren't allowed because they have the words "TPU" and "tool" in them.
> 
> Suggest you check out W1zzard's replies to this topic for more info.



bugger. too many pages, i'm still reading through.


----------



## HTC (Apr 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> bugger. too many pages, i'm still reading through.



If i'm not mistaken, the pertaining info is in the 4 first pages.

EDIT

Actually, it's in the first page ...

Still, better read 3 more pages, in case i'm overlooking something.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah i read it.

My bad for not noticing, i was skimming and reading every second or third page.

How about Merlin? its a wizard joke at least.


----------



## HTC (Apr 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yeah i read it.
> 
> My bad for not noticing, i was skimming and reading every second or third page.
> 
> *How about Merlin?* its a wizard joke at least.



That's a great idea, dude 

For it to be easier to find in Google, might i suggest adding "GPU" or "GPU-" to it.

Very nice idea, dude


----------



## btarunr (Apr 15, 2009)

+1 for Merlin.


----------



## stefanels (Apr 15, 2009)

+2 for *Merlin*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 15, 2009)

GPU Merlin or GPU Wizzard/ GPU Sorcerer


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 15, 2009)

Merlin is perfect!


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 15, 2009)

No no no name it Camelot.  Or Dumbledore.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 15, 2009)

Liking Merlin too, good one Mussels.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 15, 2009)

OCS OverClockSam
TOP Total Overclock Potential
TOPUP Total Overclock Potential Unleashing Program
CORE COmplete REtuner


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 18, 2009)

as the first one was atitool, this one should ve NV-Tool


----------



## AsRock (Apr 18, 2009)

TPU Multi Gpu Tweaker

Or

TPU Multi Gpu Tool ( tool idea from other posts.)


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah do merlin coz gandalf sounds too naff
i cant stop think of that cartoon King Arthurs Disasters lol


----------



## aetneerg (Apr 18, 2009)

Zophales

The Wizzard Box or Wizzard Box

AndVat III (Nvidia & ATI re-arranged)

Ibex Key Tuner

I don't know where I got these names from. They are weird. Good luck with the program name.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 19, 2009)

I got the perfect name, GPU W1zzard or, GPUw1z, or, GPUwhiz


----------



## stefanels (Apr 19, 2009)

UPgrade or Kick-IT


----------



## newconroer (Apr 19, 2009)

Some of you may get this, others may not.. but it's purpose is to be catchy, and keep the company name in it:

ATInerary (pronounced (Long)A-tinerary)


-Uses "ATI" or could be "ATi"
-Resembles an itinerary, or a 'check list of options' a.k.a. 'tools'
-"ary" also couples as a computer appeal, ending the same as "binary"

I know it doesn't mention anything about Nvidia, but the beauty will be that it works with Nvidia as well. It's just that by keeping an ATi based name, it will be easier to reference as a successor.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 19, 2009)

@ Ket: GPUW1z sounds really funny and nice. Got my vote


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 19, 2009)

GPU-burn


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 19, 2009)

I think Merlin GPU Tools sounds good


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Apr 27, 2009)

If it isn't necessarily for overclocking alone, but controlling the card (fan) in general, and maybe also incorporates a refresh overrider (sorry i haven't read the thread)... and it's a gpu control tool so i suggest GPUcenter as name. Or even better: GPUHQ (head quarters, high quality)


----------



## ForeignLander (May 4, 2009)

Ok. So I haven't visited the thread since page 5 and just notice that ATItool is no longer available in the main TPU page.

So i got to ask...when is it coming out?

And for the record I like the name GPUW1z...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2009)

im gonna say one thing, it will be out when it's out, Wizzard has alot on his hands currently between working on the program and running this website so your just going to have to continue waiting or grab ATI Tray Tools.


----------



## ShogoXT (May 4, 2009)

GPU Power-up or Clock Power-up if none has mentioned. That way you know where its from!


----------



## MRCL (May 4, 2009)

How about G-Spot. It burns itself into your brain 

Or DisPure. Modified from japanese word disupuree which means display.


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2009)

too bad that "dispure" could be interpreted as "not pure" == "dirty"

due to the lack of good suggestions so far the name remains GPUTool for now


----------



## MRCL (May 4, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> too bad that "dispure" could be interpreted as "not pure" == "dirty"
> 
> due to the lack of good suggestions so far the name remains GPUTool for now



Huh, now that you mention it... Didn't occur to me before.


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2009)

beyond_power

BP.exe


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2009)

How about "Celerity"

ce⋅ler⋅i⋅ty   /səˈlɛrɪti/  [suh-ler-i-tee] 
–noun swiftness; speed. 

Origin: 
1480–90; earlier celerite < MF < L celeritās, equiv. to celer swift + -itās -ity 

Synonyms:
alacrity, dispatch, briskness. See speed.


----------



## Cheeseball (May 5, 2009)

Gpu-z+?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 5, 2009)

Best i can come up with is GEO,Graphics easy overclocker.Has a nice ring to it i think.


----------



## AsRock (May 5, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> too bad that "dispure" could be interpreted as "not pure" == "dirty"
> 
> due to the lack of good suggestions so far the name remains GPUTool for now



Well it's simple to read and understand just think that TPU should be added to the start of it .

How about GPU W1zzard Tool ?. Or even stick Multi at the start ?.  Some things should be left simple


----------



## Delta6326 (May 6, 2009)

what TV Show or Movie is the word  "fulcrum" from i have heard it some where but i really like fulcrum  +1

EDIT: now i remember were its from now that i posted this, its from the enemy spy organization on the TV series Chuck


----------



## m4gicfour (May 6, 2009)

I liked merlin. Maybe ClockMerlin or something... Nah, just Merlin sounds better but its less immediately recognizable as an overclocking tool.


Kreij's suggestion was pretty sweet too.

Um.... how bout ElectronBoost (yeah, pretty dumb.)
CardClocker?

Dilation, Dilator, et al.
"the act of expanding an aperture; "the dilation of the pupil of the eye"
wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn"
*"Time dilation is the phenomenon whereby an observer finds that another's clock, which is physically identical to their own, is ticking at a slower rate as measured by their own clock.* ...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_dilation"

I don't know, I'm sure W1zz will come up with something yet


----------



## mc-dexter (May 6, 2009)

GFX Ultra Clocker

GFX Ramp

GFX Max

GFX Talent or even GPU Talent

---

NTool (as in Nvidia tool, similer to ATI Tool!)

NA Boost (as in Nvidia/Ati Boost)

ummm ok thats it for now...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 6, 2009)

nothing to do with a name i know but when is it going to be out for download?


----------



## Bundy (May 6, 2009)

Esoterion - *Esoter*ic Applicat*ion*
Grapcon - *Grap*hics *Con*sole
Resolver
Amelicon - *Ameli*orating *Con*sole
Esotame- *Esot*eric *Ame*liorator
Forty Two
Ozonator - *Ozon*e Genera*tor*

Yes - I am possibly insane.


----------



## DrGr33n (May 8, 2009)

Gfxceed.   
GpuBlackBox.
GpuNity.
Gfx0rcist.
GpuSuite(sweet).
GpuTotal.
GpuEdit
ClockCommander.
Not to sure how unique they are...


----------



## stefanels (May 8, 2009)

It's *GPUTool*, and *NO* more need for a name


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 9, 2009)

Sex
Monkey
Banana
Banana Hammock 
Mankini
Bum
Graphics editor thingy
That program


original ideas


----------



## CyberDruid (May 9, 2009)

G-Tool

Felix

Grafyre

Tinker

CardShark

FrameBlaster

MarkTune

G-Tuner

Panoptic


----------



## mon74 (May 9, 2009)

How about these:

-HDGTuner

-HDGBooster

-HDGTweaker

HDG = High Definition Graphics

HD applies to Nvidia and Ati, as both manage high definition content with ease.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2009)

I still believe GPUWizzard is a great name


----------



## hat (May 9, 2009)

GPU? Graphics Power Up?


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 9, 2009)

Solex


----------



## a_ump (May 9, 2009)

i agree with eidaraman, GPUWizzard. not really because its W1zzard that made it, but strait up it's one of a kind, with it's artifact scanner and it allows you to do magical things , i'll quit using rivatuner once you get this baby released W1z. Course GPU-Tool doesn't sounds bad as it's simple and easy.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 9, 2009)

a_ump said:


> i agree with eidaraman, *GPUWizzard. not really because its W1zzard that made it, but strait up it's one of a kind, with it's artifact scanne*r and it allows you to do magical things , i'll quit using rivatuner once you get this baby released W1z. Course GPU-Tool doesn't sounds bad as it's simple and easy.



Did you not ever use ATItool?


----------



## a_ump (May 9, 2009)

um hello, we're talking bout the successor to atitool dur which means its essentially the same program that has been updated a lot and now calls for a new name as it isn't just an *atitool* but also a nvidiatool. Correct me if i'm wrong W1z but aren't you basically doing an overhal on the atitool program but it is still based on atitool? i could be very wrong but that's my understanding


----------



## mc-dexter (May 9, 2009)

ATItool has been able to be used on NVidia chips for as long as i can remember.

What i was getting at is though you said it's "one of a kind", and yes in some ways it is toast as it's basically just an updated version of ATItool like you stated, and also made by the same guy. Except now you have a choice of what you use ATItool or GPUtool (diffrent visual interface to select from with the 2 choices). Which now in turn doesn't make ATItool "one of a kind" anymore.


----------



## a_ump (May 9, 2009)

lol i suppose not, maybe i shoulda said it includes W1zzard's one of a kind artifact scanner, as i haven't seen GPUtool but i would think it'd use the same code for the scanner that was used in atitool since it seemed perfect to me. I'm surprised Guru3d hasn't tried to implement some artifact scanner in rivatuner....hum well i just want GPUtool to be release lol i wanna see it's interface and voltage controls and whatnot.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 9, 2009)

I find GPUtool puts my GPU through my stress than ATI does, I can't remember what ATItool fps was on the stifacts scanner, but i know they wasn't as low as 20 fps as it on my 8600GT using the GPUtool (stock clocks).


----------



## a_ump (May 9, 2009)

where's the download link? i didn't know he'd released it yet


----------



## mc-dexter (May 9, 2009)

Still under testing so expect a few bugs and broken features. - Although it works fine with me (just not let me change the rpm for my GPU fan)

But here's the link


----------



## a_ump (May 9, 2009)

ah, yes that stress test also runs at 21.5 or 21.7 fps with my 7800GTX. and it makes my temps rocket up past what furmark did. well it's been a while since i ran furmark so ima run it as well, i used to top at 74 or so, but i shot up to 86 with GPUtool. dunno why your card can only render the stress test as fast as mine.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 9, 2009)

What resolution was you using?

If just the box size (640x480) then.... I still don't get why your card is slightly more powerfull on the fps


----------



## a_ump (May 9, 2009)

yea i'd just clicked Test for Stability, in the windowed mode that was the FPS i was getting. And the 7800GTX is a lil stronger than the 8600GT anyways, and that's the reference clocks 430/1200, i'm oc'd to 496/1340


----------



## mc-dexter (May 9, 2009)

I'd say they was about equal overall.. maybe 

But yeah i agree with you on the temperature thing, mine actually went upto 86 too! where as in 3D Mark it would only reach high ends of the 70's.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2009)

a_ump said:


> yea i'd just clicked Test for Stability, in the windowed mode that was the FPS i was getting. And the 7800GTX is a lil stronger than the 8600GT anyways, and that's the reference clocks 430/1200, i'm oc'd to 496/1340



7800/7900/7950 1800/1900/1950 are stronger than the 8600.


----------

